# My first grow



## rayd512 (Mar 18, 2020)

15845600906327231316246705934418



__ rayd512
__ Mar 18, 2020



						Can't wait!
					
















15845599181943527777750792223088



__ rayd512
__ Mar 18, 2020
__ 1



						First grow harvest!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

Looking good. What is the strain.


----------



## rayd512 (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks.. these runs are getting better every time.. This was some white widow..auto


----------



## Cannapoop (Jul 20, 2021)

Cannabis is a very hardy plant and can survive cold and heat well. Just like you or me though, it can get stressed and not function well in the extremes. Cannabis can freeze or boil to death. It can stop growing or go into stasis. It will go into survival mode if the temperatures are too high or too cold for too long. Twenty-seven degrees centigrade is the accepted ideal for vigorous cannabis growth. Indoors this is easy to achieve with fans, air conditioning units, heating and cooling mats. Lights will certainly generate heat that needs to be vented.


----------

